# Do you have any 'irrational' fears?



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

peter pettishrooms said:


> Public restrooms.


That's not irrational, those places are sketchy and who knows what kinda microbes are hanging around. 

I don't trust the air dryers in public restrooms. I know other people who don't like to use them so I feel slightly less insane. 



Minx said:


> Wet surface/s objects *:: * Doorknobs // Sinks // Windows // Counter-tops // Floors ... :ssad:
> 
> 
> Air* ::* [Inhaling // sharing air with others] - breathing. (i.e., I feel like I am inhaling germ(s) + pathogens). :ssad:


I have these too. It's because I'm a germaphobe. I don't like eating in public because even if I wash my hands, anything I touch after that (like the silverware at a restaurant, or the ketchup) could be contaminated..  And like I said air dryers aren't sanitary.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

ninjahitsawall said:


> That's not irrational, those places are sketchy and who knows what kinda microbes are hanging around.


Well thought I should've included it since people have implied that your own bathroom is just as dirty and germ-infested as a public one. I'd just rather sit on my own multiplied ass germs than share them with 100+ people.


----------



## Miss Anne Thrope (May 2, 2015)

peter pettishrooms said:


> Well thought I should've included it since people have implied that your own bathroom is just as dirty and germ-infested as a public one. I'd just rather sit on my own multiplied ass germs than share them with 100+ people.


My favorite thing about my own bathroom
 https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/MythBusters_(2004_season)#Toothbrush_Surprise .

Really though, public washrooms are a horrible experience and I never leave them feeling good about my time spent in them.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

peter pettishrooms said:


> Well thought I should've included it since people have implied that your own bathroom is just as dirty and germ-infested as a public one. I'd just rather sit on my own multiplied ass germs than share them with 100+ people.


I haven't heard that but even if it's true, I've always justified not being worried about my own germs because your immune system is adapted to your own germs, not other peoples'. Whatever germs are on your ass, your body is probably immune to them. 




Miss Anne Thrope said:


> My favorite thing about my own bathroom
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/MythBusters_(2004_season)#Toothbrush_Surprise .
> 
> Really though, public washrooms are a horrible experience and I never leave them feeling good about my time spent in them.


Why is that your favorite thing? Why? Haha. I've started consciously closing the toilet lid before flushing because that's supposed to block the shit the toilet is spraying (literally lmao) onto your toothbrush. Or so I've read. But this thing is saying it traveled into the office somehow? So if the lid thing's not true then fuck it, I surrender to the E coli.


----------



## Miss Anne Thrope (May 2, 2015)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Why is that your favorite thing? Why? Haha.


Because it is the spice of life!



> I've started consciously closing the toilet lid before flushing because that's supposed to block the shit the toilet is spraying (literally lmao) onto your toothbrush. Or so I've read. But this thing is saying it traveled into the office somehow? So if the lid thing's not true then fuck it, I surrender to the E coli.


I have heard sealing it in some sort of container works, I've also heard denial works just as well.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Miss Anne Thrope said:


> Because it is the spice of life!
> 
> 
> I have heard sealing it in some sort of container works, I've also heard denial works just as well.


When life in your bathroom gets too boring, spice it up with aerosolized fecal coliform spray!


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to say, I have a fear of socialists.


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

I am a man who walks alone
And when I'm walking a dark road
At night or strolling through the park

When the light begins to change
I sometimes feel a little strange
A little anxious when it's dark

Fear of the dark, fear of the dark
I have constant fear that something's
Always near
Fear of the dark, fear of the dark
I have a phobia that someone's
Always there


----------



## MissAverage (Aug 7, 2014)

Raw cotton balls and dry towels


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

Agoraphobia, Acrophobia

With these two I also experience anxiety, some cases anxiety attacks

I also have some more mild fears towards other things like darkness, scopophobia, claustrophobia etc.


----------



## HerpDerpette (May 1, 2016)

IDontThinkSo said:


> @HerpDerpette The room is definitely haunted... by you :kitteh:
> 
> Lately I got one that I already knew and I wonder if I was in a lucid state because I anticipated it all so it wasn't really worrying.. But I rarely get nightmares anymore. I think over the years I confined my original nightmares inside of lesser nightmares, over and over. The lesser nightmares started to revolve around some gates which allowed I guess to enter deeper, more abstract nightmares. They connected together to form a world of recurring stories and places, which got me farther from the original threat. It's like as a kid I started in mount doom, but now I'm in middle-earth and sometimes I walk near a cavern so I hear the ring calling me in the dark.


That sounds epic, someone should hurry up and make that dream travelling device!
Oh definitely, I'd like to think that I'm one with the demons so I can conquer those shadows :laughing:


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Winterleaf (Jun 13, 2016)

I am afraid of supernatural stuff. I am not afraid of ghost, I am afraid of the unknown. 

P.S. I don't think there's such thing as rational fear


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Darkness
It can be easy for me to assume the worst when I'm in an unknown environment. Apparently as soon as I turn my lights off a murder enters my house.

Large animals
I'm just not the most trusting person when it comes to the instincts of large animals. 

Falling
I never like being too close to the ledge of something.

Deep water
Once again, assuming the worst. Sharks, Sea monsters, Cramping and being unable to swim, Etc.

Incompetence
Sometimes I worry if I lack something that everyone else seems to have. (A mental / emotional factor)

"Forever alone"
I worry that I will never stick around for anyone in the long-term, and that people won't stick around for me. This being friends and/or romantic partners. I just have a way of isolating myself and becoming distant over time for no reason.

Experimenting with drugs & substances
It's not hard for me to get addicted to something that I enjoy, the potential for a chemical dependence to form worries me.


----------



## rezo (Jan 16, 2014)

I am afraid of driving and I am afraid of bees.

I force myself to drive to and from work but it is not a far trip and it doesnt involve the interstate at all. I am fairly comfortable with the route as i've been driving it for 9 years now but if I have to go any where else I prefer my wife to drive. My wife is not as good of a driver as me and yet for some reason I cannot explain I prefer she drives. If I have to drive some where I try to avoid the interstate within reason and I street view every aspect of the route so I know what to expect. I think the biggest aspect that scares me is I simply do not want to go out as a result of someone elses stupidity.

As for bees/wasps/etc I avoid them as much as possible but im willing to walk within like 3 feet of one to get into my house. I actually bought a beekeeper outfit to wear while i spray any nest i see just in case lol.


----------



## kpu (Sep 18, 2016)

For me, it's always been semi trucks and motorcycles. Water is a big one too. I've only ever had one bad experience with water, and that was about 11 years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpu (Sep 18, 2016)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Attics....Terrified of attics in old houses.


I have a couple friends who share this same fear. I find it to be very interesting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

